# The thread where sensors pretend to be intuitives



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha, I like the stories people came up with. This thread is fun.


My thoughts: "Aww, cute. Look at what little babies they are. The two on the outside look like they're trying to keep the middle baby warm. Maybe they're all cold? It does look a bit bleak, like winter skies...? Hm, I've seen birds nestling together when they're trying to sleep too. Would they do that on an open fence though? Some of them don't really look tired or like they're trying to relax to begin with. Maybe it's something else. Where are their parents? They just don't look big enough to be alone, they're still fuzzy and so tiny, and they wouldn't be hanging around each other more anyway? Probably just learning to explore and fly a little, I guess."


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I think of Peter Rabbit and Red Rose tea and this nice neighbor we used to have who had the best English accent. It gives me a very nostalgic feeling somehow, and I think it's very sweet.  I wonder exactly what the photographer was trying to convey? 

... I'm not really a Sensor but I decided to put a my description for comparison anyways.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Ha ha ha!!.. 75% of the threads on this forum already cover this topic.


----------



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

HonestAndTrue said:


> Believe I understand now. I might engage in the conversation but from the opposite direction.
> 
> Si - (Data Collection) physiology and migratory patterns of the birds
> Te - (Data Analysis) comparing them to other species
> ...


ISTJs and INTPs would probably work better together than ISTJs and INTJs, in part because of what you're describing. ISTJs collect and categorize data, then INTPs interpret the data. ISTJs make sure details are not overlooked; INTPs ensure the data collected is relevant to meaningful interpretation. I believe these two types are the drivers of Wikipedia.

There is a distinct point where an intuitive detaches from the tangible, and I'm aware of exactly when it occurs because that's when sensors begin to get bored and impatient with me. So I'm going to write something and mark when I switch from tangible reality to abstract reality and back.

There are three cute little birdies huddled together. The middle one looks smaller than the others. Are they sitting on a fence? I wonder how they got there. **break from S to N** I wonder what kind of species that is. I've never seen birds like that before in North America. They might be in Europe or temperate Asia or Southern South America because they look cold and they have the plumage to survive winter. **back to S** Let's name the one on the left Europe and give him a German accent, the one in the middle Asia and give him a Chinese accent, and the one on the right South America and give him a Spanish accent. Now let's each pretend to be one of the birds and talk to each other in those accents.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

What the hell? There's been nothing but intuitive posts so far this page! 

IZ A CONSPIRACY!



HarpFluffy said:


> There are three cute little birdies huddled together. The middle one looks smaller than the others. Are they sitting on a fence? I wonder how they got there. **break from S to N** I wonder what kind of species that is. I've never seen birds like that before in North America. They might be in Europe or temperate Asia or Southern South America because they look cold and they have the plumage to survive winter. **back to S** Let's name the one on the left Europe and give him a German accent, the one in the middle Asia and give him a Chinese accent, and the one on the right South America and give him a Spanish accent. Now let's each pretend to be one of the birds and talk to each other in those accents.


Oh, I get it. You're... just looking to confirm your own agenda! That Ns are more evolved versions of sensors! Yeah you know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Those No-good Ns!!! They are taking over, yet again. Let's hijack their threads, lol!!!!



Owfin said:


> What the hell? There's been nothing but intuitive posts so far this page!
> 
> IZ A CONSPIRACY!
> 
> ...


----------



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

Owfin said:


> What the hell? There's been nothing but intuitive posts so far this page!
> 
> IZ A CONSPIRACY!
> 
> ...


Ugh. I thought we all had evolved beyond this silly debate. 

I've tested S a few times, and there were some people on the INTJ forum who thought I might be a sensor.

Btw, the first part of my example is ISFP, the second part INTP, and the third part ESFP. I realized after posting it that I switched from F to T as well as from S to N, which makes it not the best example.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

This is a parody! But as a matter of fact they are all based on people I know. Keep in mind I love all these people, but sometimes the things they say confound and amuse me. XD

ENFP-
And suddenly I realized...in order to better myself, to reach nirvana per se, I must simply see the positive in everyone. All negative comments and even thoughts lower my vibration and the vibration of those around me. [But you wouldn't understand that would you? All the fat must be clogging your brain. And pores for that matter.] (my mom)

INFP-
_I'm just a person after all. But why then do I feel so disconnected to this world and society? I appear a mere speck of dust in the wind, but then...I close my eyes and imagine, a new world, realized, by this irrelevant, insignificant mortal. Where I am a star in a galaxy of billions that may shine just as bright as any, but you wouldn't know me from the others, would you? But I know. I know you couldn't imagine what goes on inside this mind. The pain, the joy, the fear, the longing, the possibilities. The hope that someday I will find meaning in this world. (my ex)


_INTJ- I've always felt different. I was socially awkward as a child, but precocious. My intellect simply never translated with my dense sensing parents. Now I understand. I _am _different. (80% of per-c community)

INTP- And how is that relevant? (a coworker)

ENTP- I've invented a device that runs on theories. Let me explain it to you in terms you will not understand for an hour or so in hope my enthusiasm will catch on. (my best friend's boyfriend)

ENFJ- And what is that supposed to mean? Don't think I can't detect your thinly veiled insults. I have given so much to you and this is how you repay me!?(my boss)

INFJ- When we die, our energy is redistributed throughout the universe. Whether that energy is positive or negative is up to you. There is no sense in arguing this. It is not simply a theory. It is the only one that makes sense. *said while stroking an adorable cat* (my brother in law)


----------



## CaptainWayward (Jun 8, 2012)

Arclight said:


> Ha ha ha!!.. 75% of the threads on this forum already cover this topic.


You must be an expert on determining such things; first-hand experience is the best knowledge there is after-all.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptainWayward said:


> You must be an expert on determining such things; first-hand experience is the best knowledge there is after-all.


 Did I touch a nerve?


----------



## nameused (Dec 4, 2012)

NidBild, that was a really cute idea (although I thought it very ENTP or INFP)! This thread made me laugh.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Even though the reality is this thread is 6 pages,which is good in its own right, let's not dwell on what is, let us imagine what could be? This thread of satire and parody could be 10 pages, 14 pages, 21 pages...1000 pages. 6 is just a starting point.


----------



## CaptainWayward (Jun 8, 2012)

Arclight said:


> Did I touch a nerve?


Did you just give me the, 'you mad bro.'

HAHAHAAaa

No, being a sensing type over an intuitive type wouldn't make a difference. I was poking at the fallacy that you're some how beyond the N vs S mistyping. 

MBTI is rejected by the mainstream professional due to this confusion after all.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptainWayward said:


> Did you just give me the, 'you mad bro.'
> 
> HAHAHAAaa
> 
> ...


Just wasn't sure why your response seemed to be of a more personal nature.
Funny.. I never ascertained I was beyond anything nor did I claim I was not a sensor.. I think I spoke rather directly in that based on MBTI stats, 75% of the population are considered sensors and the numbers on this site are way off the mark.. Thus I can safely assume the forum is full of posts and threads that contain sensors "pretending'' to be intuitive.
You just seem rather full of yourself and maybe are projecting that onto me.


----------



## CaptainWayward (Jun 8, 2012)

Arclight said:


> Just wasn't sure why your response seemed to be of a more personal nature.
> Funny.. I never ascertained I was beyond anything nor did I claim I was not a sensor.. I think I spoke rather directly in that based on MBTI stats, 75% of the population are considered sensors and the numbers on this site are way off the mark.. Thus I can safely assume the forum is full of posts and threads that contain sensors "pretending'' to be intuitive.
> You just seem rather full of yourself and maybe are projecting that onto me.


Sorry, your post seemed to imply you were some how 100% certain you were an intuitive. Seemed quite smug :\

Projecting? o_o, I missed the part where I implied you were anything, well besides someone who came across as being 100% certain they were N.

A specific demographic uses this website for rather restricted number of purposes, I doubt the 75% statistic would apply to this community. It could be just as likely that what this website offers is more attractive to intuitives. Nice try at deductive logic though : ) (That was an insult)


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Intuitives (and sensors pretending to be intuitives), nice try at derailing one of our threads!


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

NiDBiLD said:


> I was thinking it would be fun to see how we intuitives appear to sensors. I'm guessing this will turn out a bit parodic, but it might still be interesting to see how intuition is interpreted and imitated by non intuitives.
> 
> As a starting point of this discussion, please (pretend to) associate freely and intuitively from this picture:
> 
> View attachment 52584


Good things always seem to come in threes. 
The Three Musketeers in bird form. The little one in the middle must be the be the leader since the other two have adopted a seemingly protective stance around him. They're like his sidekicks/bodyguards or something, waiting for the mighty hawk to come swoop down and try to steal him away for consumption. 

But do they really think that's going to stop such a large bird from taking all three of them and making a nice baby-bird feast out of them? I don't think so. 

I failed the intuitive test miserably. xD


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

hay guise 

:crazy:

lez talk about how we can theoretically transform a dog into a car

huehuehuehue


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Wh1zkey said:


> hay guise
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> lez talk about how we can theoretically transform a dog into a car


Ummm why a car? That's boring. How about we try to see how we can transform a dog into a machine that emits gamma rays?


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Pax Diabolo said:


> Ummm why a car? That's boring. How about we try to see how we can transform a dog into a machine that emits gamma rays?


omg that is so impractical i wuv it


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Wh1zkey said:


> omg that is so impractical i wuv it


Useless machines and defying laws of nature ftw!!


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

CaptainWayward said:


> Sorry, your post seemed to imply you were some how 100% certain you were an intuitive. Seemed quite smug :\
> 
> Projecting? o_o, I missed the part where I implied you were anything, well besides someone who came across as being 100% certain they were N.
> 
> A specific demographic uses this website for rather restricted number of purposes, I doubt the 75% statistic would apply to this community. It could be just as likely that what this website offers is more attractive to intuitives. Nice try at deductive logic though : ) (That was an insult)


_"Sorry your post seemed to imply....." "I missed the part where I implied..." 

_Wow!!! Someone is not paying any attention.. It's OK.. this can happen when one is feeling emotionally charged.
So what have we learned? That you are emotionally over reactive, somewhat arrogant and consider any disagreement with your own perceptions as a personal challenge.. So much so that you must end each interaction with an insult. Does it soothe your insecurity? 

You are very subjective.. I would look into that if I were you.

You may respond.. But I am done.. I prefer to deal with people who have a slightly higher maturity and intelligence level that you are presently displaying.

Regards
Arc.


----------



## CaptainWayward (Jun 8, 2012)

Arclight said:


> _"Sorry your post seemed to imply....." "I missed the part where I implied..."
> 
> _Wow!!! Someone is not paying any attention.. It's OK.. this can happen when one is feeling emotionally charged.
> So what have we learned? That you are emotionally over reactive, somewhat arrogant and consider any disagreement with your own perceptions as a personal challenge.. _*So much so that you must end each interaction with an insult.*_ Does it soothe your insecurity?
> ...





> Just wasn't sure why your response seemed to be of a more personal nature.
> Funny.. I never ascertained I was beyond anything nor did I claim I was not a sensor.. I think I spoke rather directly in that based on MBTI stats, 75% of the population are considered sensors and the numbers on this site are way off the mark.. Thus I can safely assume the forum is full of posts and threads that contain sensors "pretending'' to be intuitive.
> You just seem rather full of yourself and maybe are projecting that onto me.





> Did I touch a nerve?


Wow!!! Someone is not paying any attention.. It's OK.. this can happen when one is feeling emotionally charged.
So what have we learned? That you are emotionally over reactive, somewhat arrogant and consider any disagreement with your own perceptions as a personal challenge.. So much so that you must end each interaction with an insult. Does it soothe your insecurity? 

You are very subjective.. I would look into that if I were you.

You may respond.. But I am done.. I prefer to deal with people who have a slightly higher maturity and intelligence level that you are presently displaying.

Regards
CapWay.



> Did I touch a nerve?





> Did I touch a nerve?





> Did I touch a nerve?





> Did I touch a nerve?





> Did I touch a nerve?





> Did I touch a nerve?


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

NiDBiLD said:


> I was thinking it would be fun to see how we intuitives appear to sensors. I'm guessing this will turn out a bit parodic, but it might still be interesting to see how intuition is interpreted and imitated by non intuitives.
> 
> As a starting point of this discussion, please (pretend to) associate freely and intuitively from this picture:
> 
> View attachment 52584


This is such a fun thread 

Okay... hmm. They look like a family. The parents are protecting the child in the middle. There seems to be an attack coming towards them? Looks like winter or a cold day.

(I love the color and the almost rectangular shapes of the birds which work so nice with the rectangular shapes of the wood, and I love the texture of the wood, yes.)


----------



## Starlequin (Nov 28, 2012)

I read the entire thread and I still don't understand how to pretend to be intuitive.  Would it really involve projecting human traits and emotions onto animals? Intuitives must have created LOLcats then. I can't stand those.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Starlequin said:


> I read the entire thread and I still don't understand how to pretend to be intuitive.  Would it really involve projecting human traits and emotions onto animals? Intuitives must have created LOLcats then. I can't stand those.


To be "intuitive" would be to say whatever the image is not showing you. For example I say in the previous post that they look like a family, which results from an association of three birds together, but in fact nowhere in that image does it say that they are of a family. Really it is just three birds happening to be together. The family thing is my imagination.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Starlequin said:


> I read the entire thread and I still don't understand how to pretend to be intuitive.  Would it really involve projecting human traits and emotions onto animals? Intuitives must have created LOLcats then. I can't stand those.


Not really, it's more generally that intuitives downplay the actuality of the photo for what it could be. 

Funny thing about LOLcats though, they very well have started as an intuitive sort of game, seeing that a caption could be added to cute photos to make something entirely different. 



uncertain said:


> To be "intuitive" would be to say whatever the image is not showing you. For example I say in the previous post that they look like a family, which results from an association of three birds together, but in fact nowhere in that image does it say that they are of a family. Really it is just three birds happening to be together. The family thing is my imagination.


Yeah this is kind of sensing+intuition..... hard to tell which one is more developed in this case. But say if there was a man, woman and child in a photo, one could have the intuition of "family" and still be sensing dominant, whereas an intuitive would experience this in a more.... experienced way and probably ask more of "what relationship could these people have with one another?"




For comparison, by the way, I didn't have any particularly complex symbolic thoughts about this photo: I thought it was funny that the middle one was so squished and that maybe they are playing angry birds with themselves, but then they are "on the fence" so the photographer was probably playing some sort of game with that, But then why did the OP choose this photo of all of them? He's purposely making things difficult because there's not that quite right mystery level here and of course one initial impression is "awww so cute". Now to find a more "mystery" picture and see the sensing take on intuition through there....


----------



## Starlequin (Nov 28, 2012)

The man considers a life changing decision that may turn out to be a dead end, but he is already lost in a barren wasteland. The flock of ravens represent fears flying restlessly through his mind.


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

Kitfool said:


> INFP-
> _I'm just a person after all. But why then do I feel so disconnected to this world and society? I appear a mere speck of dust in the wind, but then...I close my eyes and imagine, a new world, realized, by this irrelevant, insignificant mortal. Where I am a star in a galaxy of billions that may shine just as bright as any, but you wouldn't know me from the others, would you? But I know. I know you couldn't imagine what goes on inside this mind. The pain, the joy, the fear, the longing, the possibilities. The hope that someday I will find meaning in this world. (my ex)
> _


_

Omg this just SLAYS me xDDD
(No offense INFP's, y'all are great)

_


Kitfool said:


> INTJ- I've always felt different. I was socially awkward as a child, but precocious. My intellect simply never translated with my dense sensing parents. Now I understand. I _am _different. (80% of per-c community)


Ooooh shots fired

EDIT: I don't actually think these are accurate descriptions of these two types (neither does the original poster); I just thought the wording of the particular post itself was really funny.


----------



## SystemEater (Aug 5, 2012)

NiDBiLD said:


> I was thinking it would be fun to see how we intuitives appear to sensors. I'm guessing this will turn out a bit parodic, but it might still be interesting to see how intuition is interpreted and imitated by non intuitives.
> 
> As a starting point of this discussion, please (pretend to) associate freely and intuitively from this picture:
> 
> View attachment 52584



Ah yes, the conjoined perturbations of young siblinghood, represented in three headed chimeric form alluding to the trichotomous expression of intimate kinship, stifled individuality and multi-faceted showcasing of genetic differentiation tethered to a common strand.... yes, I think the plethora of symptomatic psychological indicators that could be ascertained by way of any criterion (worth its weight on litmus paper of course, chuckle, snort) would suggest that this specimen is *simply **ripe *with deeply embedded psychical phenomenon bordering on psychosis, yes, but of a sort so insufferably *banal *as to suggest not being worthy of the intricately layered instrumentation of my canny mind _at'all... ta for now. _


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Why is this still a thing?


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

Serpent said:


> Why is this still a thing?


That would be my fault :x It showed up as a recommended thread, and I couldn't help commenting on a particular parody I found funny (huge emphasis on parody)


----------



## SystemEater (Aug 5, 2012)

Serpent said:


> Why is this still a thing?


... Oh dear....

It's another one of

_​Those_


----------



## SystemEater (Aug 5, 2012)

.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

2deep4u i am


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I spent my first 2500 posts (give or take) pretending to be an iNtuitive. Beat that, suckers.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Wait? Everyone else saw birds????


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Ni-The birds are sign

Ne-Do these birds really exist, and if they exist in what form do they exist, in what realty do they exist.

NF-The birds represent a Haiku romanticized feelings.

NT- The birds are a form of symbolism of what was or what will come or some universal linear meaning.


----------

